# Car question



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't know if anyone can help me with this, but it's worth a shot to ask.

We currently live in Japan. We have a car in storage in the US that we are considering bringing to Portugal. Wondering, however, about the whole "proving you lived and worked there for 12 months" thing, since we haven't lived in the US for over 2yrs. 

The other question I have is that it's an Infiniti(Nissan). I've searched and know that there are no Nissan dealers in Lisbon, so I'm wondering if my husband is :loco: for wanting to bring this car over. Will we be able to get it serviced there?

This feels very complicated. Maybe I should see if there is a Portuguese embassy here and ask them. I've had friends move from here to Germany and they had their car shipped there and they have recommended it(but they are in Germany!).


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

One of the rules is that you have to prove that you have paid tax in the US for the last three years. There are many Nissan dealers in Lisboa.


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

We've had the car since 2005 and it's registration is current, it's just in storage at the moment. Thanks for telling me about Nissan dealers! When I looked I wasn't able to find any.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

thepilotswife said:


> Thanks for telling me about Nissan dealers! When I looked I wasn't able to find any.


Nissan Portugal: veículos de passageiros, comerciais, serviços e financiamento 

:confused2:


----------

